# شرايط ترانيم كتير مرفوعه علي الميديا فير



## ayman_r (8 أغسطس 2009)

فيفيان السودانية عايش بيك
ايـــــــوه الجـــرح
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dmnmztmziom
فردت ايــــدك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yzd5qonywnt
لا مـــش هـابكي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?at3kng3u3tz
يا محـــــبا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmmmqemtnmz
جـــــريــــــــــــح
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y3nndmylyyq
عايش بيـــــــك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t2ylzydnmzm
حاسس بضــعفي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e2mjzktozz2
عــــندك شـبعـــــي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dy0nzanutcy
ياللــــي بتـــجرح
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2ymngjilqji
انا جيت سلــــــمتك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ziwxzhzjeyj
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شريط خليني اعشلك للمرنمه هايدي منتصر
احتاج اليك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qzoyunzhgyy
ارحمني يارب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?enwyyigwyzy
الحب الابدي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?me4mybyizgl
خليني اعشلك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zwmunnzozfa
وانت معايا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vdzzzy12izf
يارب انا باجيلك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t2zyoidiztj
ياللي حولت المراره
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jn1ywkqtzth
يسوع رفيقي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1nzmjnnmeyi
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شريط صورتك جملتني
عالم صعب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?g5qwtmyzzet
مديح ثلاثة قديسين
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y3ymi2mjnzm
يارب انا باجيلك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mzominyvfmu
حضن الرب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?micn2gzwmm0
اقبلني يا مخلص
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wnzmunfmymk
العالم يبني ويزرع
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ojzomjdbmzt
لما بكون وحيد
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mntt511x2xn
لسه بتسال
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3fzwmumdnzm
صورتك جملتني
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gwm3t4unmgz
مجرح
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hgoykcnynoh
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شريط حكايات العذراء
اسمك معطر
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tmwtw2ywmdu
الحضن الدافى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ywcd2dnomjz
برفع ليك صلواتى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?v2uyzzt3nzx
حكايات العدرا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jyy3zjwznun
طوباكى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ruowm2ymkwy
لما شفتك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m2hiwdayomo
مريم ام الغلابه
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmhyzk35ym3
مين ذ يك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?djzqjztm3wd
نتشفع بيكى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?znjmyqodoja
يا طيبه
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nxfgw1uddty
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شريط حلم عمري - فريق ايسوس
قلبي الصغير نيفين جمال
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dnz3t1gwmmy
جراح الشوك برسوم فايز
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?z0kzqm2zgej
حلم عمري نرمين وهبه
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?on04imjxl4f
بحبك يا عدرا ايمان بسيط 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?im2dnmzm4o3
محتاج وجودك سناء أسعد 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zg2jqd4nnzi
كتير بعدت عنك نرمين وهبه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kvj4zjmonzz
ماليش حد غيرك شيرين جوزيف 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yzymntrtzzy
قـــدام صورتك سناء أسعد
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0rml5mjhjzz
______________________________________________
قصائد البابا بصوت المرنم عماد خيرى
أحبك يارب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zzylmnjzlem
أغلق الباب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?w0ymz2mjmzt
الامومة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dzmyhz2tzho
بللت فراشى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ycozklaizmk
تائهه فى غربة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lt5ynejzhyh
حرك قيثارك يا داود
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rnmweglnkmq
سوف أنسى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dznmu2nymr2
شمشون
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gtnydgyzndf
غريباً
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gygzhnyjldy
قلبى الخفاق
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmmunwmtd1m
مريم ومرثا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jbkj0mdngmn
من الحان باراباس
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?miw4ytowntj
يا إلهى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qg2thyxznty
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شريط في ايدك حمايتي 
فاديا بزي وساتر ميخائيل ونخبه من المرنمين
خلينـــى اعيــش
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?h02oo1zgytn
خدت قرارى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0yurm42mfgy
يــارب تعالى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kmuimmmgnf2
جيتلك ربــى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jifm2uomlwh
يايسوع ولا شى يساوى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e0ngevktqmt
دى الابواب مفتوحه
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nmnb3gtnnjk
دايما بنادى عليــك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?23tmzndgmmm
مكسوفه من بعادى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d0nxztnoojj
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
البوم كل دي عذابات
ترانيم للقديس ابانوب والقديسة العذراء مريم
مريم يا ام النور
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmni4kmzhmu
انتي يا عدرا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jn5dzmjjymh
يا ابانوب يا عظيم ياشهيد
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4jgzmmne3ur
ان كنا اتالمنا معاه
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iznejjmgzgx
انا ابانوب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?l3km1ftzmmd
في الوقت الصعب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?manrmxdkl2v
كل دي عذبات
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?za1etm53dmg
ومكنش حلمك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nzwdmmhwvjm
يا ما في مشاكل
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t5tzzenynkt
صغير ولكن
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mzomwidhd0m
صبرتي ليه
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lmazmwwyzqz
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شريط العدرا الحبيبة للشماس اسامة سبيع
المقدمة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jf21rzzmjqt
العدرا الحبيبه
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?myd3ytdgn2d
امنا ياعدرا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2iwmjyoymn
حُبك يامريم
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zkyyhdznkde
ست ياعدرا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?u0wmwmzmmom
فى ظل حمايتك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mnmni2dijzw
محلاكى يامريم
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n2zm5m32ni3
ياملكة بارة نقية
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3jqomzgidjv
يامن عطيتى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y5wxntfg54y
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شريط يعزيني ويرعاني
شريط جميل جدا
لنخبه من المرنمين
لرب نوري
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?njm3ymgxfwf
اله الحب نجاني 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jtut5g3aeib
تعزيتي علم ابي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yyhqiygmyme
في منزلا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dilqitmfniz
يسوع اتانا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nz4nv0mjzir
في غابة غناء
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jy4tkhawyot
لست اعلم
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?blwwtywytnn
في ستره يا نفسي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3gryygj4wym
في عالم الدموع
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tfzjtgiqjym
في مشهدا ادمي العيون
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wrmztmmtzgn
هلي رايت متعبا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?km1ojxtwyfj
سلمتك الحياة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2wzzzjzyyzi
يطيب لي في ذي الحياة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mny2zkdnx2y
حلقه حلاوة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tzkzdmnijqw
حسن هو الحمد للرب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gzvxjtnomyy
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شريط اخطات اليك 
للمرنمه مريم بطرس
اخطــات الــيــك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yhzmhmnvju4
انـــت ابـــويــــا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?klydmxymzyj
فى البعـــد عنـــك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3wya2ik3bxq
لســه الباب مفتوح
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?atkomiqt2fy
مــا احلى السجـــود
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gbmm3kzmycj
سمعت يارب صوتــك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?djomnqmimjm
يــوم ميـــلادك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kmdyoojytgv
ناســـى الخطــايـــا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?utdmmzjmtj4
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شريط ثبت انظارك فيه
من اجمل شرايط ساتر ميخائيل و سالي عادل
مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rgmmmjnyomd
ثبت أنظارك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dn2exkmnvm1
انا عايزك انت
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?efb2jnmmey2
إن أنسى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eymhi1jnktn
طال انتظارنا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4jqy3nq1wq3
يا صاحب الحنان
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?z2x3zdytma3
دايماً بتخبينى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?oaymi23djic
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ترانيم فرديه جميلة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ماهو ذنبي حتي اصلب كقطاع الطرق
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmar2jtdwiq
علي حساب الدم انا داخل
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?izmjo22zexg
فوق الصليب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nty5izmum5c
قالي الشيطان خطاياك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d2d2ozw2ovj
ترنيمة كنت السامرية
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1hncmt32rgy
ترنيمة كشف حساب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jldmmo0mo5m
ترنيمة نفسي بتغنيلك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nktzn2djmf1
ترنيمة هغني
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wny4zry3jrz
ترنيمة تعالو تعالو يا تعابي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tzonwy1eyzz
ترنيمة راجعلك انا تاني
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2mhnnmtkryz
ترنيمة بابا انا عطشان
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fuauntjczjy
ترنيمة مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tnimfzymv1m
ان انسي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mdykmezjzgn
أبونا مينا كان من عادته
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kny3yjjymuj
الهي الهي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tzohezoimuh
انا الراعى الصالح
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tmwrzma0jfz
اوقات باتوب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m5nzkzynw0i
قبل ما اموت
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2zt2ununzhk
قف يا جندي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmd22wgzmdi
كل ركن في بيتي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jgtm21ymzwq
مجنون
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hmljthdomzn
نشكر كل حين
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ozygnyzmzok
يسوع انت تعلم
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?idmmdzmttz3
حنونه ومعينه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ondgiymykgx
ترنيمة أمى الحنونة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t2wimmmwzzy
يا عدرا يا امي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?oydkm5x5yno
لو مليش أم حنونة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cztgwyywzyg
يامريم البكر
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2jnqwnne5zz
طوباكى يامريم
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zzm3vormby2

صلو من اجلي


----------



## Kiril (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا باشا
و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## ayman_r (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لردك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

مجموعه رااااااااااائعه جدا 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى على الشرايط 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## ayman_r (12 أغسطس 2009)

نورت الموضوع وشكرا لردك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sun1 (11 مارس 2010)

*مجهود راااااائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2010)

اشكرك للترانيم الرائعه  جدا جدا


----------



## MILAD WASSEF (16 مارس 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع:big29: .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

